# CRS - Premium LPS and Softie Shipment has Landed! Stellar Colours.....



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

An exceptional shipment of LPS and Softies have landed.

Worthy Notes:

Multicoloured Blasto Wellsi
Intensely Coloured Euphyllia - Hammers, Torches, Octospawn
Rainbow Wellsophyllia/Trachyphyllia
Rainbow Lobophyllia and Symphyllia
Gorgonians
Tiger Sponges
Discosomas Mushrooms
Rhodactis Mushrooms
Exceptional Cynarina Button Corals
Bubble Corals - even "greens" are exceptional
Multi coloured Alveopora
Red, Green, Blue Goniopora
Elegance Corals of all Sizes
Acanthophyllia
Acan Echinatas and Rotundoflora- "Orange Crush" and several other varieties
Coloured Favias - Including War Coral
Fungia Plate Corals
Mycedium Chalices
Platygyras
Finger Leathers
Toadstools - Sinularia, Sarcophyton
Echinopora and Echinophyllia Chalice
Ricordea Yuma
Various Zoanthus Colonies
Scleronephthya
Dendronephthya
Mini Red Carpet Anemones - S. Tapetum


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*Additional Pics......*

Additional Eye Candy.....


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*Additional Eye Candy.....*

Additional Pics.....


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

awesome looking corals! if my tank wasn't already rammed to the brim with corals, i'd stop by!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will be by tomorrow with my weeping wallet.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Picked up some wicked corals. Tank is teeming with colour now! Woohoo!


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I am at a conference in Niagara, and it looks like my trip back connects in Burlington! Going to skip my train home and pay you guys a visit today .


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that was.... an expensive visit... I got my s. tapetum.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Shelby, Mark and David for my awesome NPS


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

What is an NPS? Were you there around noon?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> What is an NPS? Were you there around noon?


NPS=non photosynthetic

I wasn't there, but goobafish was.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Was he the one who was sending oyu pics of zoanthids?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Was great to see their stock for the first time since I bought my tank from them! Picked up a gorgeous Ruby Red Dragonette, a sea hare, a very nice purple w/green polyp acro frag and one of their baby clams. Wish I had longer to spend checking it out.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

So the people that picked up the red dragonettes, how are they doing? Updates ?


----------

